# Decodificador para display a 16 segmentos: informacion y adquisicion



## mrflipflop (Nov 28, 2012)

Buenas, queria saber basicamente como es el funcionamiento de uno de estos displays (su tabla de verdad o algo asi), como se concectan, si es necesario manejarlos a traves de una controladora o si simplemente pueden funcionar dando los voltajes a las patillas e informacion en general. Ademas de donde podria adquirir uno en Madrid. No tengo mucha idea de esto, soy totalmente nuevo aqui y en esto de los foros y lo siento si no he sido claro.
Gracias a todos por adelantado


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola mrflipflop

Básicamente funcionan igual que los Display’s de 7 segmentos.
También los hay con LED’s o de cristal liquido.

La tabla de verdad se haría de acuerdo a lo que quieres que aparezca en esos Display’s de 16 segmentos.
Y, según si son de ánodo o cátodo comun.

No conozco algún decodificador para estos Display’s, dijéramos, tal como los que hay para los de 7 segmentos.
Pudiera hacerse con un PIC o con algún tipo de memoria.

Para localizarlos en Madrid entra a Google.com e indaga por: Display de 16 segmentos en Madrid

No se si utilizas algún simulador para circuitos electrónicos para desarrollar tus proyectos.
Te adjunto una imagen con  una M encendida en el Display.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mrflipflop (Nov 28, 2012)

mmmh... jajajaj muchisimas gracias mrcarlos, pero soy estudiante de bachillerato, y  sinceramente como si me hubieras hablado en chino, ni idea de que es un PIC o la diferencia entre que sean de anodo o catodo comun  XD ... voy a intentar buscar informacion por internet para entender mejor su funcionamiento y luego ya me comprare los displays, y cuando los tenga os preguntare dudillas de que hacer con ellos ! XD pero muchisimas gracias por ayudar


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola mrflipflop

Me parece perfecta tu decisión.
La de que vas a  buscar información por internet para entender mejor su funcionamiento y 
luego ya me comprare los displays, y 
cuando los tenga os preguntare dudillas de que hacer con ellos

por aquí tambien puedes encontrar algo de información.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mrflipflop (Nov 29, 2012)

Dios mio, me estoy poniendo hasta las narices!  ¿¡¡¡¡¡donde (Término innecesariamente grosero) puedo conseguir un display de 16 segmentos de tamaño pequeño sin tener que pedirlo a china o hacer un pedido de miles de unidades!!!!!?
¿No hay ninguna tienda de electrónica por Madrid que suministren estas cosas, displays, decodificadores etc al pormenor ? 
Por favor ayudarme, llevo horas de busqueda por internet y no he conseguido nada.
Muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2012)

mrflipflop dijo:


> Dios mio, me estoy poniendo hasta las narices!  ¿¡¡¡¡¡donde (Término innecesariamente grosero) puedo conseguir un display de 16 segmentos de tamaño pequeño sin tener que pedirlo a china o hacer un pedido de miles de unidades!!!!!?
> ¿No hay ninguna tienda de electrónica por Madrid que suministren estas cosas, displays, decodificadores etc al pormenor ?
> Por favor ayudarme, llevo horas de busqueda por internet y no he conseguido nada.
> Muchas gracias por adelantado



Mira por aquí:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#espana


----------



## mrflipflop (Nov 29, 2012)

Primero, disculparme por el ''termino innecesariamente grosero'', era siendo redundantes, totalmente innecesario. 
Segundo, te agradezco mucho tu ayuda Fogonazo, creo que por fin voy a poder encontrar lo que busco.


----------

